# Which gym to choose in Bangkok?



## manchu (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi. I have a question for those of you who are familiar with gyms in Thailand. I am a female planning to practice at a gym in Thailand for about 10 days. I am looking for a gym in/near Bangkok. So far, I narrowed down to Jitti and/or Sor Vorapin 2. They both sound great, and I have a hard time choosing. Should I just visit both for five days? Or, should I pick one and focus there? Can you give me some recommendations regarding the gyms I mentioned?

Thank you.


----------



## Akira (Nov 15, 2009)

Personally I would choose Jiitis, but you can read some information about these places from people who have trained there (scroll down to the bottom of both pages)

http://www.muaythailand.com/camps/jittigym/index.php

http://www.muaythailand.com/camps/sorvorapin/index.php

I don't think 5 days is long enough to get a chance to train with all the trainers.  Everyone has different things they are good at and different tips/techniques to learn.


----------



## denmyos (Nov 16, 2009)

im going to this camp in july next year.

http://www.keatkhamtorn.com/

It fitts my needs.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know Fairtex will train women, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 19, 2009)

I recommend Sasiprapa, though not mentioned in your choices. They have a great program, and are fair with foreigners. :asian:


----------



## EMT (Apr 10, 2018)

[QUOTE=" So far, I narrowed down to Jitti and/or Sor Vorapin."[/QUOTE]

Hey Manchu

I would pick Sor Vorapin Gym if I were you. It is more spacious than Jitty and it offers a better equipment for the same price - 500 baht - for a single training session.

7 best Muay Thai gyms in Bangkok


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 10, 2018)

EMT said:


> [QUOTE=" So far, I narrowed down to Jitti and/or Sor Vorapin."



Hey Manchu

I would pick Sor Vorapin Gym if I were you. It is more spacious than Jitty and it offers a better equipment for the same price - 500 baht - for a single training session.

7 best Muay Thai gyms in Bangkok[/QUOTE]


Hi, the OP was asking 9 years ago so I think she'll have made her choice by now. It's a shame she never came back to tell which she went to if any and how it went.


----------

